

Mobile ads dont go on the phone - kleint
http://digitalscientists.com/blog/mobile-ads-dont-go-on-the-phone-they-go-everywhere-else

======
jaachan
Link seems incorrect - Pasting it here didn't work either (HN eats the ' in
don't)

